# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Konjak (COGNAC )

## mullaymeri

Shkak per ket teme u be nji njoftim nga albasoul i dates 17 Qershor 2002, te rubrika- Njoftime-Konjaku me i mire ne bote. 
 Me kenaqesi zbuloj qe tradita e pijeve shqiptare vazhdon dhe merr fryte ne arenen nderkombetare. 
 Veçse si pijetar-pijedashes me pelqen ti vej pikat mbi i. 
Ajo qe prodhohej ne Shqiperi nga i famshmi Kondakçi (i heq kapelen) dhe kjo qe prodhohet tani ne Shqiperi nga firma qe ka trasheguar pervojen dhe formulen "magjike" nuk mund te quhet konjak (cognac). E famshmja pije Shqiptare radhitet ne kategorine e pijeve Brandy. 
Po ju jap me teper shpjegime se kush quhet (Cognac)  Konjak.
 Cognac quhet distilati i veres se prodhuar ne zonen e Charente dhe Charente Marittime te krahines Aquitania qe ndodhet ne Francen perendimore. Rrushi (nuk di shumesin e rrushit) ideal jane Sant-emilion, Folle Blanche, Colombard dhe Ugni blanc. Distilimi i veres behet mbasi lengu i rrushit ka mbaruar fermentimin mbas shtrydhjes dhe kryhet vetem me alambike te vjeter te shekullit te 15-te. Vjeterimi fillon nga muaji prill i i pari pas vjeljes se rrushit. Vjeterimi kryhet ne bote te vegjel te bera me dru lisi nga krahina Limousin apo nga krahina Tronçais. Cognac si minimum duhet te kaloje si dy vjet vjeterim para se te dale ne shitje.
 Eshte i mrekullueshem si dixhestiv apo si pije meditacioni.
 Ka nji vjershe te bukur qe shoqerojne ritualin e gustimit te cognac.
On le verse...on l'humanise...
   on le hume...on le boit...
     et puis, on en parle.
Perkthejeni simbas deshires.
Besoj se ju sqarova ndopak, qe per prodhimin e cognac nuk ka "formule sekrete" perveç dashurise per rrushin dhe pijen.
Ja disa nga cognac qe kam ne bufene time :
Courvoisier 
V.S.O.P. Fine Champagne 40°
Napoleon Gaston de Lagrange 
V.S.O.P. Fine Champagne 40°
Remy Martin
V.S.O.P. Fine Champagne 40°

Gjthshka e shkrova per hir te se vertetes, çka nuk i heq asgja te mire te dashurit tone kognak "Kondakçi". 
 Kognaket tane kane ngrohur shpirterat tane ne ditet e akullta te universitetit. Kur shitnim dy lata mence per te blere nji shishe konjak me "Tre yje" 13.5 leke. Apo kur luanim poker derisa na dilnin syte per te shijuar te mirin, te famshmin, te emblin konjak "Skenderbej" 17,5 leke. 
Per ato kujtime kognaku yne eshte me imire se çdo "Courvoisier".

----------


## gjithcka asgje

edhe une e kam lexuar ate artikull
dhe me verte u ndjeva mire qe ne ishim ne maje dhe permendur per dicka te mire , dhe u ndjeva krenare per vajzen e KONDAKCIJVE  qe kishte trasheguar 'sekretin " nga i ati.....

m.gj.te dhe nderhyrja jote me duket me interes....... flm mullaymeri.......

me respekt asgjeja

----------


## olsen

konjak skenderbeu eshte me i miri.remy martin as nuk krahasohet me konjakun e famshem shqiptar.

----------


## ^AngeL^

papa hajde pijanec hajde

----------


## olsen

ashtu e ka shqiptari

----------


## mullaymeri

> _Postuar më parë nga london_girl_ 
> *papa hajde pijanec hajde*


Mmhhhhhhhhhhhh....Pa kuptim kjo fraza jote. 
Nese nuk jep dot nje mendim per temen, me mire mos shkruaj fare.
mullaymeri

----------


## dordi1

ja keshtu marrim kot ne shqiptaret...
po gjithe bota e di se cognac me i mire eshte; LOUIS XIII!!!!!!!!
eshte shume i shtrenjte, te kuptohemi. afersisht $1000!!! per nje grusht stafidhesh...
kujtoni filmin ''COCTAILS'' me Tom CRUISE; bastin qe humbet me shokun e tij, me LOUIS XIII e pagoi...

----------


## PLaku-i-Detit

Konjaku  edhe  shtyet  po  para  Rakis   se  ve :buzeqeshje: ))))))

----------


## Kashmir

te lumte goja o plak deti
edhe i cik djathe te bardhe  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Fiori

Plaku, tema nuk thote cila pije ju pelqen me shume, por flet per konjakun. Dihet qe shqiptaret nuk bejne dot pa raki sepse me ate lloj pije jane rritur, si shume vende araba (ne te njejten kohe). 

Ne Amerike rakia (moonshine) konsiderohet nje nga pijet me te rrezikshme, aq sa ne shume shtete denohet mbajta, shitja apo perdorimi i saj. Pra pak a shume ne te njejten menyre si droga. Arsyet i kuptoni vete. 

 Me poshte po vendos receten per nje pije te quajtur French 75. Ka disa lloj French 75, por kjo qe do lexoni me poshte ka perberes kryesor Konjakun :

*Perberesit*

1. 1 1/2 oz Konjak
2. 1 oz Leng limoni
3. 1 luge kafeje - sheqer
4. 6 oz Shampanje


Perzje konjakun, sheqerin dhe lengun e limonit ne nje perzjeres me korrent. Shto akull dhe vazhdo ti perzihesh ne perzjeres derisa perberesit bashkohen ne nje mase te vetme. Hidh ne fund shampanje me gaz. Dhe nq se keni deshire goten mund ta zbukuroni me feta limoni.

----------


## altin55

C'far thua moj administratore ku pine arabet raki 

un nuk e di per ne usa po ne canada ka raki ne dyqane sa te duash bile italjanet dhe portugezet jo e pine po e thajne me gjith shishe  
sa per temen nuk mare vesh nga pijet

shendet dhe vigjilente fioralba

----------


## altin55

me qe ra llafi ti fjoralba c'far   pije preferon se na bere kurjoz

----------


## Jeans-boy

Konjaku vetem emrin ka francez.Kete e kupton menjehere kush ka pire "Cardenal Mendosa"

----------


## kolombi

Ore konjak te jete po spyesim as per emrin as per mbiemrin

----------


## dibrani2006

sidomos konjaku per mengjes te jep ritem per tere diten

----------


## diikush

na sollet nepsin me ate foton e konjakut ne snifter dhe me puron...shkojne shume  :buzeqeshje: 




> ...
> sa per temen nuk mare vesh nga pijet
> ...


 :uahaha:

----------


## ||xXx||

Se di pse sa shof ate shishen dhe ate puron me vin ne mendje kujtime te bukura  :perqeshje: 
Ne fakt sme kujtohet asigjo se kom qen shum tap ne konjak  :perqeshje:

----------


## tereza

une jam dakord qe me ate konjakun qe blihej me latat e mences nuk krahasohet asnjani,ene vallaj kur i shtoheshe i luge kafes masdite kishte lezet shpirti,dreqi e mori te zgjonte mire nga gjumi i drekes ene ishe gati per ''studim''

----------


## Larsus

> ja keshtu marrim kot ne shqiptaret...
> po gjithe bota e di se cognac me i mire eshte; LOUIS XIII!!!!!!!!
> ...



Amen! 
Cognac Louis XIII  97 




By Thierry Paul Leroux 


While the Louis XIII Cognac is made exclusively with grapes from the Grande Champagne district, the Cognac appellation, however, stretches across 218,202 acres (88,341 ha) and is divided into 6 different growing areas or crus.


Louis XIII 
The Grande Champagne growing area is located in the heart of the Cognac appellation and covers 34,002 acres (13,766 ha).
The crumbly limestone soil, rich in fossils and calcium carbonate, and the weather, which is not influenced by the ocean, are the reasons behind the finest and most aromatic Cognac. Cognac from Grande Champagne only reaches maturity after a long stay in barrels.


The Petite Champagne district spreads across 39,942 acres (16,171 ha). 
The soil is made of a compact layer of limestone and the western part of this sector is under the influence of the oceanic climate.
Cognacs from the Petite Champagne cru sometimes have floral aromas that can rival those from Grande Champagne, however, they rarely have their exceptional finesse.


The Borderies district only includes 10,275 acres (4,160 ha). Cognac from this area has very pronounced floral aromas, often violet, iris and jasmine and is typically used as the base for blending.


The vineyards located in the Fins Bois, Bons Bois, and Bois Ordinaires districts cover 137,950 acres (55,850 ha). They produce heavier alcohols, which are ordinary rather than refined and age rapidly. Fortunately, the best producers do not use grapes from these districts, which ought to be excluded from the Cognac appellation. 


Presented in a Baccarat crystal bottle that some find beautiful and others view as a little too baroque, the reputation of the Louis XIII Cognac from Maison Rémy Martin is well established. From Winston Churchill to Christian Dior, and including Elton John, high profile politicians, celebrity fashion designers and pop stars, all have contributed to make Louis XIII an icon. It was therefore intriguing to see if there was substance behind the king's glitter.


Adorned with old Cuban or Santo Domingan mahogany color, Louis XIII is dark and extremely warm.


At first, the bouquet reveals a great diversity of aromas but lacks a bit of precision. It is only when it warms up, which is normal for a Cognac, that Louis XIII reveals its floral aromas and spicy scents. Jasmine and narcissus dominate the flower notes while the spice notes highlight saffron and Chinese five spices. Cuban cigar aromas wrap up the first approach. The first aromas of the bouquet are pleasant, however, they could have been a bit more precise.


The second nose is much more precise and mixes floral aromas and fruit scents. Among the floral aromas, iris dominates violet, even though the latter usually has a natural tendency to be overpowering. The fruit scents are rather exotic and litchi dominates pineapple, which is fortunate as pineapple scent is strong but never particularly refined. A very subtle hint of sandalwood appears at the last moment.


The Cognac in these barrels is 
over a century old 
On the palate, the attack confirms the extreme richness of this Cognac and its concentration of savors. One has to wait a few minutes, for King Louis XIII to reach its temperature, before all these savors come into place, which is perfectly normal considering how many there are.
Once it has reached the proper temperature, all the aromas found on the first and second nose come back with even an additional note of eucalyptus.


The mouthfeel is smooth, warm and exceptionally harmonious. Regarding the finish, saying that it lasts forever is not too much of a stretch and I simply gave up looking at my wristwatch after 11 minutes…


Louis XIII, a blend of spirits, which are all between 40 and 100 years old, is undeniably a top-level Cognac. Louis XIII's main qualities are its finesse, exceptional diversity of aromas, harmony and fantastic finish. This is already a lot and can explain, in part, why it is the choice of many Cognac drinkers. It also explains the score and the .


Louis XIII, however, may not be every Cognac drinker's favorite, especially for those who are used to drinking Cognac that is a bit less rounded, a tad sharper. However, regardless of who spends a moment with Louis XIII, the king's amazing finish will delight everyone.


Importers: 
Rémy Amérique/ New York 
Maxxium Canada/ Toronto 
Maxxium UK/ Stirling, U.K. 
Maxxium Japan/ Tokyo

----------


## diikush

> ja keshtu marrim kot ne shqiptaret...
> po gjithe bota e di se cognac me i mire eshte; LOUIS XIII!!!!!!!!
> ...



Per vete 1 here e kam provuar vetem kete te famshmin, dhe nuk me impresionoi kushedi se cfare... 





> Amen! Ja vlen aman..


te thuash ti keta vetem Luin pine, qe eshte nga $150 tekja...amani re amani, po provoni nganjehere dhe nga keto konjaket qe jane pak me lire se na ofendoni ne popullin e thjeshte    :uahaha:

----------

